# How to Customize a New Penn 706?



## Fishingismylife

Hey Everyone, Im going to be getting a 706 soon and unfortunatley Penn never put them in the "Penn Custom shop". So, I want to get the reel customized to match a rod. How should I go about doing this? Could I take it to a paint shop and get it professionally done? Or How could I do it myself? Im mainly confused about how I would start and finish the customization process if I did do it myself. ANYTHING, you can tell me will help me and would be appreciated greatly. Thank you.


----------



## panhandleslim

You need to be a bit more specific about what you want done to it.


----------



## Fishingismylife

I want to remove the gold on the spool and replace it possibly with green or all black.


----------



## southern yakker

I believe squidder on the forum can do it for you if I'm not mistaken or maybe Cajun creations on here.im pretty sure they both do paint or powder coat and it comes out looking amazing. If you do it you have to do it right or it will look horrible and not hold up.


----------



## Justin618

Fishingismylife said:


> I want to remove the gold on the spool and replace it possibly with green or all black.


I understood what you want done. I know a few guys that can do this. I can ask if he has time


----------



## Kim

http://www.reelcolors.com/Anodizing.html


----------



## Fishingismylife

Kim said:


> http://www.reelcolors.com/Anodizing.html


Are you sure that they do spinning reels too? Because alot of those companies only do conventional reels.


----------



## Kim

Give them a call I'm pretty sure they do because they do small items like their rod rings.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Squidder does awesome work! If he's backed up I can get it DuraCoated for you Kim. It's a gun coating system that holds up well.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Here's an Alabama themed reel from my shop that was DuraCoated.


----------



## lowprofile

Pompano Joe said:


> Here's an Alabama themed reel from my shop that was DuraCoated.


 Joe what's the process on this and do you think it would work on a Penn 12/0? change all the chrome to blue. just curious about how much it changes the tolerances, if any.


----------



## Ocean Master

If you do the outside only it will work fine. Someone on Alan Tani's site has done this with powder coating and it too works. You know how tight they already are.


----------



## Ocean Master

Below is a link to Alan Tani's site where a guy is powder coating everything on his reels. I might have to give this a try myself if I ever have time.

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=9622.0


----------



## AustinP

go with squidder, he has done a penn 706 for me and the side plates for a 12/0


----------



## Ocean Master

AustinP said:


> go with squidder, he has done a penn 706 for me and the side plates for a 12/0


 Squidder (Rick) is the best around here for custom work.


----------

